# New Pix!



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

So I finally took some new pics yesterday... so I wanted to post some of them here, so let me know what you think! I have grown quite a bit hehe  It makes me happy to see how round I'm getting!! yay!! Ok well I updated my yahoo group with all the new ones... hope you like them!

*kisses* 

Lynzee 

View attachment Picture 221.jpg


View attachment Picture 154.jpg


View attachment Picture 233.jpg


----------



## sarifnoir (Jan 26, 2006)

Let me say, you look terrific. Thank you for the time and effort in taking the pictures. I look forward to more of your work.

Be well and safe.

:bow: :wubu:


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

sarifnoir said:


> Let me say, you look terrific. Thank you for the time and effort in taking the pictures. I look forward to more of your work.
> 
> Be well and safe.
> 
> :bow: :wubu:


 
Thank you soooo much for the reply... and there will be more very soon!! :eat2:


----------



## curvluver (Jan 26, 2006)

Excellent pics Lynzee (wipes drool off chin).

Keep up the great work, and I look forward to seeing more pics in the future


----------



## shy guy (Jan 26, 2006)

To quote the great Hommer.J.Simpson...WOOOO!!!!!!!!:shocked: HOOOOOOO!!!!!!:shocked: Lynzee update UUUUAAAAWWWW!!!!!!(DROOL!!!:smitten: DROOL!!!:smitten: DROOL!!!:smitten: ).My god Lynzee your a blimp and I mean that in a good way you look great Lynzee and I can't wait to see how fat you get in the future:smitten:  ...later


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 26, 2006)

ya look great!! We need more girls like you in Long Island...


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

curvluver said:


> Excellent pics Lynzee (wipes drool off chin).
> 
> Keep up the great work, and I look forward to seeing more pics in the future



aww thanks... I love all the drool!!!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

shy guy said:


> To quote the great Hommer.J.Simpson...WOOOO!!!!!!!!:shocked: HOOOOOOO!!!!!!:shocked: Lynzee update UUUUAAAAWWWW!!!!!!(DROOL!!!:smitten: DROOL!!!:smitten: DROOL!!!:smitten: ).My god Lynzee your a blimp and I mean that in a good way you look great Lynzee and I can't wait to see how fat you get in the future:smitten:  ...later



I <3 the Simpsons!!! And thank you for the blimp comment!!!!! Hehe yes I am a piggy these days


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

UncannyBruceman said:


> ya look great!! We need more girls like you in Long Island...



Why thank you!! and I must say, you look rather cool in your avatar hehe


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 26, 2006)

god you are really filling out.


And I mean that in the best way possible, of course.


And EDIT : You have PM. Sorry, could'nt help it


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 26, 2006)

Lynzee! Way gorgeous photos, Girly.


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

SchecterFA said:


> god you are really filling out.
> 
> 
> And I mean that in the best way possible, of course.



and i've taken it the best way possible... thank you!!


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 26, 2006)

Thread is so good I had to post twice. Sorry, now a huge Lynzee fan :smitten:


----------



## AtlasD (Jan 26, 2006)

Those eyes, those curves! Lookin' gooooooooooood!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Lynzee! Way gorgeous photos, Girly.



wow thank you so much!!


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

SchecterFA said:


> Thread is so good I had to post twice. Sorry, now a huge Lynzee fan :smitten:



hehe aww thats great!!! 

I'm a fan of hot guitar players! :smitten:


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Jan 26, 2006)

AtlasD said:


> Those eyes, those curves! Lookin' gooooooooooood!



why thank you!! very sweet comments :eat2:


----------



## shy guy (Jan 26, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> I <3 the Simpsons!!! And thank you for the blimp comment!!!!! Hehe yes I am a piggy these days


You forgot to add ''cute'' before piggy Lynzee.Your not just a piggy Lynzee your a cute piggy and don't you forget.I hope you don't think I'm dum but what does I <3 mean?


----------



## Archangel (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice pictures. I like the way you seem to interact with the camera.


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Jan 27, 2006)

wow, you look great! pic #3 is my fav.


----------



## GPL (Jan 28, 2006)

Lynzee, you look gorgeous in these pics, hun!
You have filled out, but all in the good way.
Nice to see you again and I hope to see more often again.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Jan 30, 2006)

shy guy said:


> I hope you don't think I'm dum but what does I <3 mean?




The "<3" is an emoticon for a heart.. 

--B.


----------



## shy guy (Jan 30, 2006)

TaciturnBadger said:


> The "<3" is an emoticon for a heart..
> 
> --B.


Oh now I get it thanks dude


----------



## cactopus (Jan 31, 2006)

LynzeeMoon said:


> So I finally took some new pics yesterday... so I wanted to post some of them here, so let me know what you think! I have grown quite a bit hehe  It makes me happy to see how round I'm getting!! yay!! Ok well I updated my yahoo group with all the new ones... hope you like them!
> 
> *kisses*
> 
> Lynzee



Yarr... thems lovely shoulders... could use a nice pretty parrot sitting on em!

Beautiful.

Why can't the pirate get some Yahoo Group satisfaction?


----------



## cactopus (Feb 1, 2006)

cactopus said:


> Yarr... thems lovely shoulders... could use a nice pretty parrot sitting on em!
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Why can't the pirate get some Yahoo Group satisfaction?



YAY! gettin the Yahoo lovin!

The dress up set is magnifique as is the cute pic with the box of cookies. You have one of the most beautiful and photogenic faces I've seen in a while.

:eat2:


----------



## Zackariah (Feb 1, 2006)

Ahh... I may not have been first in line to say how stunningly gorgeous the voluptuous Lynzee is, but I won't let that stop me  

Thank you so much for sharing yourself with us all, Lynzee. People like you warm my heart in the most wonderful way :wubu: 

...And by the way, the new weight is wonderfully flattering on you!


----------



## coco26502 (Feb 1, 2006)

i'm new.... but..... WOW!!!!! what a hottie!!!:


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Feb 1, 2006)

I just wanna say thank you to ALL the comments!! Sorry I haven't been responding to all of them, but my computer crashed on me again  grrr... so I just now saw them all... you guys are great thank you so so much!!


----------



## DrFeeder (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes, you _have_ grown! You were beautiful to start with and now...beyond beautiful, I reckon!

Thank you!!!


----------



## largehipslover (Feb 2, 2006)

wow, great photos, and great girl! You round curves look warm and sweet, and I love the place you place your hand on, in the last picture, it looks soft and special, full of all those round bouncy pulpy curves! con tante belle curve larghe e di carne....


----------

